# Solarnachführung



## siqo (14 März 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits 

ich habe folgendes vor,
ich will quasi ein Model bauen welches der Sonne nachlaufen soll.
Der Azimutwinkel also die "X-Position" soll astronomisch gesteuert werden, da dachte ich an das SUN_POS Baustein von OSCAT. Jedoch weiß ich nicht wie ich die Dateien in die Simatic 7 bekomme und was das richtige ist was ich downloaden müsste.

Alternative wäre ja mit der Formel es ausrechnen zulassen,da denke ich mir dann warum sollte man das Rad zweimal erfinden? Zudem habe ich nur Grundkenntnisse.

Würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen und bedanke mich schonmal im voraus.

MFG


----------



## The Big B. (14 März 2011)

Eigentlich kann man direkt auf der Oscat Seite unter downloads die komplette Bibliothek für Step7 runterladen, heißt Oscat Lib Step7 oder so. 
Wenn das da nicht mehr zu finden ist, könnte ich dir die zuschicken müsste nur mal gucken wo ich die hab.


----------



## The Big B. (14 März 2011)

Müsste hier 

http://www.oscat.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=28&Itemid=57

der dritte Download von unten sein. Danach einfach mit Step7 dearchivieren.


----------



## Leguan75 (15 März 2011)

Siemens hat aber auch eine eigene Bib für die S7-1200 für das Thema Tracking.
Soweit ich weiß bekommt man die sogar kostenlos...

Schau mal hier: http://www.automation.siemens.com/m...d-supply/tracking-control/Seiten/Default.aspx


----------



## siqo (19 März 2011)

Zunächst danke für all die antworten.

Wir haben eine S7 300 zu Verfügung ob das auch damit ginge?

Ich habe dieses Oscat Baustein für die S7 nun herunter geladen und nun ist die frage wie man diese deachiviert?

vielen dank im voraus 

mfg


----------



## The Big B. (19 März 2011)

Ganz einfach

- Simatic Manager öffnen
- oben links auf Datei klicken
- Dearchivieren anklicken
- die heruntergeladene Datei auswählen (Step7_311 oder so)
- das Zielverzeichniss auswählen und das wars schon

wenn das deachivieren beendet ist, einfach öffnen und dann müsstest du alle Bausteine aus der Bibliothek sehen können.


----------



## siqo (19 März 2011)

hmm ok soweit habe ich es schonmal...
dann öffnet sich ein fenster wo das entpackt wurde mit dem überordner Oscat311 wenn ich das öffne sehe ich dann einmal quelle wo das ganze aufgelistet wird und einmal bausteine wo gane FC drin sind... wie muss ich nun weiter vorgehen?


----------



## dalbi (19 März 2011)

Hi,

vielleicht sollte man sich vorher erst mal mit den Grundlagen beschäftigen.

Siemens Ausbildungsunterlagen

Gruss Daniel


----------



## mike_roh_soft (19 März 2011)

siqo schrieb:


> hmm ok soweit habe ich es schonmal...
> dann öffnet sich ein fenster wo das entpackt wurde mit dem überordner Oscat311 wenn ich das öffne sehe ich dann einmal quelle wo das ganze aufgelistet wird und einmal bausteine wo gane FC drin sind... wie muss ich nun weiter vorgehen?



Hi siqo...

also wenn du nicht weißt wie man ne Bib oder ein Programm in Step7 archiviert oder dearchivert und nicht weißt wie man ein Projekt und das Programm erstellt, solltest du wirklich noch nicht daran denken eine Solarnachführung zu realisieren.

Es gibt kein Programm das man einfach starten und fertig.

Vielleicht erst einmal die Grundlagen von Step7-Programmierung lernen etc.

Bitte nicht falsch verstehn ... ist nicht böse gemeint.. wir haben alle einmal angefangen!

Gruß Mike


----------



## achimE (19 März 2011)

Ich hab sowas mal mit zwei Lichtsensoren gemacht. Eine kleine Schaltung mit OP als Fensterkomperator aufgebaut. Fertig!

Eine SPS ist doch etwas überdimensioniert.


----------



## siqo (20 März 2011)

Ich habe bis dato nur normale steuerungen programmiert ohne etwas vom externen einfügen zu müssen.
dies wäre das erste mal das ich so ein baustein hinzufügen müsste bzw einbinden müsste und meine frage war ja mehr oder weniger wie dies funktioniert um mir zeit zu ersparen.

wir wollen dies mit der sps realisieren da wir mit lichtsensoren zu ungenau wären, genau wie reflektoren von anderen gebäuden oder wolken als störfakoren mitzählen würden und dies zu ungenau wäre.

würde nur drum bitten eben zu sagen wie man solch ein baueil mit einbinden kann.

mfg


----------



## bike (20 März 2011)

siqo schrieb:


> würde nur drum bitten eben zu sagen wie man solch ein baueil mit einbinden kann.




Was für ein Baueil?
Ich verstehe es nicht, was du willst.


bike

P.S: Die Benutzung der Shift-Taste ist nicht verboten


----------



## dalbi (20 März 2011)

http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,536.0.html

Gruss Daniel


----------



## bike (20 März 2011)

dalbi schrieb:


> http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,536.0.html
> 
> Gruss Daniel



Das ist ja gut von dir gemeint, doch es fehlt dem TE ja die Grundlage aus der Bibliothek einen Baustein in das Projekt zu bringen. 


bike


----------



## dalbi (20 März 2011)

Strg + C und Strg + V
oder aus der LIB per Drag und Drop in das Editor Fenster ziehen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Ralle (20 März 2011)

achimE schrieb:


> Ich hab sowas mal mit zwei Lichtsensoren gemacht. Eine kleine Schaltung mit OP als Fensterkomperator aufgebaut. Fertig!
> 
> Eine SPS ist doch etwas überdimensioniert.



Mag sein, aber die Zeit/Datum geführte Variante finde ich besser, denn was macht eigentlich deine Schaltung, wenn 4 Stunden lang Wolken am Himmel stehen? Findet diese dann die Sonne wieder?


----------



## BassmacherX (20 März 2011)

> Mag sein, aber die Zeit/Datum geführte Variante finde ich besser, denn was macht eigentlich deine Schaltung, wenn 4 Stunden lang Wolken am Himmel stehen? Findet diese dann die Sonne wieder?



naa klar finden`se die Sonne wieder .

Habe mit ner Logo  1 und 2 achsige Nachführungen gesteuert via. Lichtsensoren.  Anfangs sogar mit 50x50er Solarzellen!

Der Vorteil: die suchen sich immer den hellsten Punkt am Himmel. Und um Unruhen wie vorbeiziehende Wolken "rauszufiltern" langt eine total banale Einschaltverzögerung. Die Schaltung lässt sich ganz einfach mit nem Analogkomperator realisieren. Da sind die ganzen Schutzschaltungen komplexer als die eigentliche Hauptfunktion 


Aber der größte Vorteil für mich war die Umsetzung komplett ohne Positionssensoren.  Den je einfacher die Technik umso robuster und langlebiger ist die ganze Sache  .

Kannst`ze gerne haben die Dat .


----------



## Ralle (21 März 2011)

@BassmacherX

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass man das so auch gut gelöst bekommt.
Mal aus Interesse:
Wird dann, wenn die Sonne wieder hinter den Wolken vorkommt, das gesamte Panel solange hin- und hergeschwenkt, bis der hellste Punkt gefunden ist? Wie lange braucht das bzw. wie oft muß man schwenken, bis die Nachführung wieder einrastet?


----------



## PN/DP (21 März 2011)

Wenn BassmacherX zwei um ca. 90° versetzte Helligkeitssensoren verwendet, dann muß das System einfach nur in Richtung des helleren Sensors drehen, bis beide etwa gleich hell messen.

Harald


----------



## siqo (21 März 2011)

Es handelt sich um das sun_pos baustein.
Wenn ich dies über die Quelle öffne sehe ich welche Bausteine dafür benötigt werden und diese habe ich auch in mein Program kopiert.Wie kann ich nun die funtkion des Sun_pos Bausteins herausfinden ob es läuft oder funtkioniert???


----------



## siqo (21 März 2011)

Also es handelt sich um die sun_pos funktion, wenn man die quelle öffnet sieht man welch bausteine benötigt werden, diese ziehe ich in mein projekt bzw. program.

Wie kann ich nun die funktion überprüfen oder mit angaben zu einem ergebniss des baustein kommen????

Wie gesagt wenn es mal 2 std bewölkt oder so wäre das ding über sensoren nur am reglen auch trotz einschaltverzögerung. unsers läuft der sonne nach und wenn die solarzellen nicht mehr genug an licht bekommen legt oder soll diese sich quer hinlegen damit die lichtausbeute vorhanden ist. nur die vertikale bewegung wird über sensoren gesteuert der rest soll nach einer astronmischen laufplan laufen.

mfg


----------



## vollmi (21 März 2011)

Wieso willst du die vertikale dann einmessen?

Sunpos gibt dir ja sowohl die horizontale wie auch die Vertikale an.
Laden und online beobachten, dann siehst du ja was auf B und HR rauskommt und kannst es ja mit dem tatsächlichen Sonnenstand vergleichen.

Dann siehst du sofort ob du an der Systemzeit noch schrauben musst.


----------



## siqo (21 März 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wieso willst du die vertikale dann einmessen?
> 
> Sunpos gibt dir ja sowohl die horizontale wie auch die Vertikale an.
> Laden und online beobachten, dann siehst du ja was auf B und HR rauskommt und kannst es ja mit dem tatsächlichen Sonnenstand vergleichen.
> ...




hast recht mir würde ja nur die horizontale reichen aber man kann ja mal vergleich was die sensoren so für ein ergebnis abliefern ne  ...
zudem wollten wir einmal zur veranschaung über ein touchpanel darstellen wo die sonne steht und was die aktuelle ist position ist der inselanlage.

Also einfach die kopierten fc´s laden und simulieren?
aber wo kann ich dann längen und breitengrad angeben um an ergebnisse ran zukommen???


----------



## vollmi (21 März 2011)

siqo schrieb:


> hast recht mir würde ja nur die horizontale reichen aber man kann ja mal vergleich was die sensoren so für ein ergebnis abliefern ne  ...
> zudem wollten wir einmal zur veranschaung über ein touchpanel darstellen wo die sonne steht und was die aktuelle ist position ist der inselanlage.
> 
> Also einfach die kopierten fc´s laden und simulieren?
> aber wo kann ich dann längen und breitengrad angeben um an ergebnisse ran zukommen???



Na an den Eingängen longitude und latitude wie in der Bausteinbeschreibung beschrieben. Kannst dir die Daten ja z.B. über Google Earth genau auf deine Lokalität raussuchen.

mfG René


----------



## siqo (21 März 2011)

vollmi schrieb:


> Na an den Eingängen longitude und latitude wie in der Bausteinbeschreibung beschrieben. Kannst dir die Daten ja z.B. über Google Earth genau auf deine Lokalität raussuchen.
> 
> mfG René




ok aber wie stelle ich das an??? 
ich habe es in die simulation geladen und wo muss ich nun die daten eingeben da ist doch nichts....


----------



## vollmi (21 März 2011)

siqo schrieb:


> ok aber wie stelle ich das an???
> ich habe es in die simulation geladen und wo muss ich nun die daten eingeben da ist doch nichts....



Na Call sunpos, instanzdb

du musst den Baustein sunpos natürlich irgendwo zyklisch laden (instanz, multiinstanz)

Dann haste ja die Anschlüsse. Hast du denn schonmal S7 Programmiert?
an die Anschlüsse hängst du dann entweder direkt die Konstanten. an utc natürlich deine systemuhr (achtung weltzeit muss ggf. korrigiert werden)

was hast du denn schon aufgebaut, poste mal den code.


----------



## bike (21 März 2011)

siqo schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um das sun_pos baustein.
> Wenn ich dies über die Quelle öffne sehe ich welche Bausteine dafür benötigt werden und diese habe ich auch in mein Program kopiert.Wie kann ich nun die funtkion des Sun_pos Bausteins herausfinden ob es läuft oder funtkioniert???



Sorry, doch ist es nicht zunächst sinnvoller sich mit der PLC Programmierung auseinander zu setzen?
Du hast keine Ahnung und willst hier die Lösung bekommen.
Warum in Gottes Namen eignest du dir nicht zuerst die Grundlagen an, beginnst dann zu programmieren und wenn es klappt fragst du dann?
Ist diese Reihenfolge so uncool?


bike


----------



## BassmacherX (22 März 2011)

Haaai

@ Ralle:  wenn Wolken aufziehen bleiben die meist in der Position stehen in der sie gerade Standen.
Gab aber auch sogar schon sehr seltene fälle wo die diffuse Strahlung heller war als der eigentliche punkt direkt unter der Sonne....Das Phänomen trat meist morgens auf wenn ne kleine dicke graue Wolke vor der Sonne stand. 
 Aber ob es sich lohnt den Mover dort hinbewegen zu lassen ist die andere Sache . 
Gute Ergebnisse wurden erzielt wenn der Azimut nur in eine Richtung laufen kann im normalen Tagesbetrieb.  D.h nur richtung Westen und mit ner Sperrzeit von min. 2 minuten.
Also der Mover kann nur alle 2-10 Minuten die position korrigieren. Alles andere ist Stromverschwendung bzw. eher unnötiger Matrialverschleiß 

@ PN/DP:

ja genau die Sensoren sind V-förmig angeordnet.
Der Winkel ist kleiner wie 90°  das hat die Genauigkeit etwas erhöht.  







Wenn die Sonne mittig über dem Sensor steht liefern beide Zellen die selbe Spannung. Sobald nun die Sonne bissl weiter rumwandert fällt bei der einen Zelle die Spannung relativ stark ab und bei der anderen steigt´se. Das wertet der?/die?/das?   Logo aus und fertig 
Das ganze funktioniert natürlich auch wenn der V-Sensor  umgestülpt wird und quasi zum A-Sensor wird.  Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser wie V-förmig. Aber da scheiden sich die Geister .


----------



## vollmi (22 März 2011)

BassmacherX schrieb:


> Das ganze funktioniert natürlich auch wenn der V-Sensor  umgestülpt wird und quasi zum A-Sensor wird.  Meiner Meinung nach sogar besser wie V-förmig. Aber da scheiden sich die Geister .



Besteht bei der V-Anordnung nicht die Gefahr das die Spiegelung das Modul irritiert?

mfG René


----------



## Sitop (22 März 2011)

Also ich kann nur raten,sich erst mit Programmieren oder die Grundlagen der SPS Programmierung zu beschäftigen.
Kann es nur empfehlen mit SunPos zuarbeiten.Habe eine Sonnennachführung mit einer Siemens 315 2DP Realisiert.
Bin sehr zufrieden.
Gruß Sitop


----------



## BassmacherX (22 März 2011)

@ vollmi  ja richtig theoretisch schon. 

Deshalb lieber so: /\ angeordnet.


----------

